
Have any HN members met here and collaborated on a project? - Lordarminius
With the abundance of talent and ideas on HN one would think that readers&#x2F;users would by now have formed viable teams of founders and gone on to conquer the world.
So, has any of you done so? Tell us your story.
Also if you would like to meet a collaborator &#x2F; co-founder here, by all means reach out.
======
tptacek
I've met a _bunch_ of people on HN that I've gone on to do stuff with. Patrick
McKenzie, one of my current business partners, is just the most obvious
example.

------
sharemywin
I'm working on a platform for just that with another person I found on here.
It's real early on so we'll see how it goes. To me a platform were people can
contribute part time on team projects to make money seems like the perfect
alternative to, well, everything else.

~~~
tmaly
I would be interested in testing it out. I am close to New York City would be
interesting in any meetups also.

~~~
FlopV
What about meetings in remote locations? I'm in the USVI and it'd be great to
meet some fellow HNers passing through.

------
saturdayplace
I am under the impression (mistaken? please correct me if I'm wrong) that
patio11 and tptacek met here, and have since founded starfighters.io

------
notduncansmith
I recently met several people who may become potential collaborators due to
comments about what I'm working on (privacy-focused ad-tech), and I've met a
few generally interesting people in the Bay Area to have lunch/dinner with
here as well. I always reply to handwritten emails, my email is in my profile.

